# Recommend me a oscillating tool



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I want to replace an oscillating tool I bought just last year; a Dremel MM-50. What I don't like is that it uses blades that are manufacturer specific (Dremel and Bosch) and I want a tool that uses generic (and cheap) blades. Also the blade change system is slow and cumbersome. They make an adapter to use generic blades but it takes 3 hands to use it.

Locking for a corded tool, 3+ amps, with a quick blade change system that use generic blades. I am looking at Rockwell or Ridgid but open to other suggestions under $200. Tell me why you like you suggestion.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Normally, I would never suggest that someone should buy a cheap tool. I would normally advise that you buy the best tool you can afford. Buy once, cry once as the saying goes. However, I was in a jam in the middle of a project and Harbor Freight was right nearby. I bought their cheapest oscillating tool, I think it was $17.99! I figured it would last for a job or two, if that, but that was about five years ago and for some reason it's still going strong. It's loud and it gets hot after about five minutes but it still works great.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

For $20, you can't beat the Harbor Freight. Years ago, I bought 3 of them and was very pleased. Nowadays, cordless is the way to go. I am partial to the Dewalt, which can be had with a battery and charger for about $100 on sale a few times a year.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a Fein Q250, but I would not recommend spending $500 to an occasional user. I use it e-v-e-r-y day on the job. Finding blades will require searching on the auction sites. I buy 100 at a time for about $85. Better than $17 each at the box stores.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I also have a cheap HF multi tool. I bought it specifically for one job not really figuring to have much use for it later. That was maybe 10 yrs ago, if it ever dies I will buy another one.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

rjniles said:


> I want to replace an oscillating tool I bought just last year; a Dremel MM-50.
> 
> Locking for a corded tool, 3+ amps, with a quick blade change system that use generic blades. I am looking at Rockwell or Ridgid but open to other suggestions under $200. Tell me why you like you suggestion.


I have the Porter Cable PCE650 kit. I use it on just about every project.
Quick change blades, depth gauge and variable speed.
I never thought I would need one.......now I wonder how I did without it.
About $165 on Amazon. I believe it is right at 3 amp.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Missouri Bound said:


> I have the Porter Cable PCE650 kit. I use it on just about every project.
> Quick change blades, depth gauge and variable speed.
> I never thought I would need one.......now I wonder how I did without it.
> About $165 on Amazon. I believe it is right at 3 amp.


I have the same tool and like it very much. Had it about 8 years.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the maroon HF oscillator too.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You can't beat the price / value relationship of the HF one. I think mine is about 9 years old with many jobs behind it.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I made a decision and purchase. I first went to Harbor Freight and looked at there top of the line Hercules corded; did not like the weight. Went to Lowes and looked at the Rockwell Sonicrafter; did not like the blade locking system. Went to Home Depot and looked at the Ridgid JobMax. Liked the weight, balance and the locking system. WINNER! Price was $79 less my 10% discount, $71 plus tax. Took it home and made a few test cuts and liked what I felt. Loved the blade locking system and the ease to rotate the blade to any angle. Signed up for the LSA on line but I have read mixed reviews on that. Also looked at some of the changeable heads for the JobMax, considering the jig saw (although I own 2 different jig saws).


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a Porter Cable and it has performed well for years. PC is not what it was 50 years ago, but that tool has been good. My father bought a PC circular saw in the mid 1950s and he used it for the rest of his life building houses and barns. I still have it at my farm. It is built like a tank. Not any more.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I also had the cheap harbor Freight maroon tool, too, for many years. It works. But it is kind of crude and the blade changes are a little fiddly... at least compared to what I replaced it with, a DeWalt cordless. I know you said corded. But these days the cordless are just as powerful and much more convenient. I really liked the DeWalt so I sprung for it even though most of my tools are Makita. Very balanced, nice light and great tool free spring loaded blade retaining mechanism. I've yet to come close to exhausting the small battery that came with it and with their larger ones you could probably cut for a couple hours. I actually tossed the HF tool, even though it still worked and haven't regretted it. Maybe consider this when you get tired of dragging the cord around.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

I like my Ridgid cordless. I don't use it super often but it does come in handy when I need it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

I have a corded Harbor Freight and have used it a lot and have used a friend's Rockwell. Both worked well, noise was the same, vibration was the same. I'd go with the HF however I'd prefer to go cordless.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If you want a jigsaw, buy a jigsaw.....esp if you have two already. I have the corded rigid.....and just today was looking at a cordless MAkita. BUT my rigid has variable speed through the trigger.....while the Makita Has a dial on the side that turns it into a no go. So I will be hanging with the rigid for a while.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> I use a Fein Q250, but I would not recommend spending $500 to an occasional user. I use it e-v-e-r-y day on the job. Finding blades will require searching on the auction sites. I buy 100 at a time for about $85. Better than $17 each at the box stores.


Thoughts on blade brand or source?? I just bought a couple for like twelve bucks each and hated it!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Try these 50X Oscillating Multi Tool Saw Blade For Dewalt Milwaukee Porter Cable Bosch NEW 781621743339 | eBay


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Update. Appears I have made a mistake. Having used the Ridgid Jobmax a few times, I hate it. It vibrates like hell to the point it hurts my hands. It has a variable speed trigger instead of an off/on switch. Makes it hard to hold in awkward positions and to keep the speed constant. I am going back to my Dremel.
Relooking at the Rockwell Sonicrafter F80 although I am not in love with the blade change mechanism.


----------



## bcemail (Sep 18, 2010)

My Rockwell died recently and I decided to get something new. I only use occasionally around the house but nice to have. I went with the Makita corded which I got refurb for $99 with a case and some blades. I didn't want cordless since I would have needed to buy into a new system (my other cordless are PC but their cordless osc tool has mixed reviews). The Makita has a quick change blade and doesn't require any special brand of blades. Also, the Milwaukee 18V is on sale now at HD: Here


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Interesting. Reason I LIKE the rigid is variable speed on the trigger. Slow to get things lined up and then squeeze and cut through. I guess to each his or her own!


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

rjniles said:


> I want to replace an oscillating tool I bought just last year; a Dremel MM-50. What I don't like is that it uses blades that are manufacturer specific (Dremel and Bosch) and I want a tool that uses generic (and cheap) blades. Also the blade change system is slow and cumbersome. They make an adapter to use generic blades but it takes 3 hands to use it.
> 
> Locking for a corded tool, 3+ amps, with a quick blade change system that use generic blades. I am looking at Rockwell or Ridgid but open to other suggestions under $200. Tell me why you like you suggestion.


I've got a Rockwell F-50.
Takes any brand of blades,
has tool-less blade change,
variable speed,
and two LED lights.
Been abusing it for about five years now and it's still going strong.
The Dremel I had before it lasted about a year.
I highly recommend the Rockwell.
Whatever you get, make sure it has
an on/off switch as opposed to a trigger.
When you need to hold it in an awkward position,
you don't want to be having to press the trigger.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Update on Christmas afternoon. My wife bought me a Rockwell F80 for a present. Have been playing with it (as opposed to serious work). Was not sure I would like the blade change system but I have found it easy to use. Easily takes all by blade inventory without adapters except the Dremel specific. I am going to give the Dremel to my FSIL so Ill give him those blades. 

I have had 6 different oscillating tools in the last 5-7 years"

Harbor Freight single speed (stolen, from me not by me)
Harbor Freight variable speed (gave to son when I bought Fein)
Fein (older model I bought used) (burned out gears)
Dremel MM50 (liked the tool, hated the blade change mechanism)
Ridgid JobMax (used it once and returned it)
Rockwell F80 (hope this is the last for a while)


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I already had a Porter Cable....today I got a cordless DeWalt, part of the 20V MAX system.


----------

